# Se podra acoplar un inversor a un regulador de voltaje en un solo circuito



## Alex777 (Sep 25, 2009)

Saludos!!

Soy nuevo en el foro y este es mi primer tema:

Estudio un tecnico en electricidad y debo hacer un proyecto en el cual tengo que poner un banco de baterias con inversor DC/AC, acoplarlo a un regulador de voltaje para implementarlo en una residencia y tener un apoyo de energia a la hora de cortar la electricidad de la distribuidora.

El regulador lo pongo para evitar bajones o picos.
deseo controlar 3 tomas y 3 luces, 1000watts, 120v, 8.3amperios.(Como demostracion)

Si me pueden ayudar con este proyecto sera bien recibida la información.

Bendiciones!!!


----------



## GABRICACA (Sep 25, 2009)

yo hice para hotel que tenian unas puertas electricas querian cuando se fuese el suministro electrico siguiesen funcionando y lo monte de la siguiente formause una bateria de 13.8 voltios con un cargador para la carga de las baterias transformadorrme a 220 vol. en este caso alterna (con un say) puse un relay de una bobina de 220 vol. en el contacto del relay en estado on deja pasar la corriente de la linea cuando falla la linea el rele deja de ser alimentado y entra el convertidor(say) no se si es esto lo que quieres pero por tu explicacion lo entendi de esta manera espero te sirva te puedo pasar un esquema si lo necesitas saludos


----------



## Alex777 (Sep 25, 2009)

Es asi lo que deseo hacer, es como tener una pequeña planta de emergencia por asi decirlo con el banco de baterias, el inversor y el regulador... pero en si lo que deseo saber es si podrias ayudarme a como acoplar un regulador al inversor, si puedes mandame el diagrama que tienes y le doy una revisada.

Gracias amigo, Bendiciones!


----------

